# River Monsters Marathon



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Oct 2013)

Just heads up Jeremy Wades on all day on ITV4 - channel 120. 

8 hours


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Oct 2013)

Currently at the piranha tank at London Zoo.


----------



## kirk (20 Oct 2013)

Cool he my/our favorite angler. I like the depth he goes into and the respect he Has for fish and the tribes he visits.


----------



## sa80mark (20 Oct 2013)

You have to love a bit Jeremy wade  also another one worth watching is monster fish on nat geo with the legend that is dr zeb hogan


----------



## Wallace (20 Oct 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the heads up!

Absolutely love River Monsters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Oct 2013)

In with the duck lol.


----------



## Wallace (20 Oct 2013)

Yeah forget living there, you'd be too bloody scared to even look at the water lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Oct 2013)

On it, haha! River Monsters, what Sundays are for.


----------



## Wallace (20 Oct 2013)

As well as recovering from my wedding reception last night, MotoGP and football! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Oct 2013)

Wallace said:


> As well as recovering from my wedding reception last night, MotoGP and football!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats.

Yeah! Super Leeds are on!


----------



## Wallace (20 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Yeah! Super Leeds are on!



It's the game afterwards that we shall be watching here, COYS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldbloke (20 Oct 2013)

I bloody hate him and river monsters.
A series of programmes full of bugger all.
Also hate Wilson, Hayes, Chris bloody Sandford and all the rest of the celeb/tv anglers who haven't got a clue about fishing.

Thanks, I enjoyed that.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Oct 2013)

oldbloke said:


> I bloody hate him and river monsters.
> A series of programmes full of bugger all.
> Also hate Wilson, Hayes, Chris bloody Sandford and all the rest of the celeb/tv anglers who haven't got a clue about fishing.
> 
> Thanks, I enjoyed that.


 

How many goliath tiger fish and alligator gar have you caught?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Oct 2013)

oldbloke said:


> I bloody hate him and river monsters.
> A series of programmes full of bugger all.
> Also hate Wilson, Hayes, Chris bloody Sandford and all the rest of the celeb/tv anglers who haven't got a clue about fishing.
> 
> Thanks, I enjoyed that.




He catches a fish and either proves or dispels any likely hood of these tribal and community myths and fears.

I personally really like it, as he always seems to give logical explanations and attempts to disprove any wrong doing on the fishes part.

He's not just a fisherman, he's so much more.

Let's face it, carp fishing down your local quarry or tanking down the amazon. Which is proper fishing?


----------



## oldbloke (20 Oct 2013)

There aren't too many in uk waters which may contribute to my low success rate.
I have, however, caught beautiful 8oz wild brownies in tiny lochs on the top of Scottish hills, 2lb pristine rudd on 1lb leaders and size 20 self tied flies from fen drains, fin perfect dace on the stick float from the Wharfe in Yorkshire, pounds of roach on the waggler from various uk waters and pike to 26lb.
And on ALL these occasions, I didn't have somebody else hook it to then hand me the rod. Nor did I ever say "We're in!" and laugh insanely as I drop another fish on the floor.....
The only one I really rate is Mick Brown. I have met him and his mate, Mick is a really nice fellah. I won't comment any further than that.


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Oct 2013)

I think he's pretty cool... being a zoologist his approach is a little more highbrow than your usual celebrity maggot drowner...
...Oh and Nat put some clothes on...


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Oct 2013)

Let's face it! Catching Rudd is hardly the same as catching a huge stingray or sturgeon. At the end of the day, river monsters is both entertaining and educational, pretty much what you want from a tv show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## oldbloke (20 Oct 2013)

Lee Sweeting said:


> Let's face it! Catching Rudd is hardly the same as catching a huge stingray or sturgeon. At the end of the day, river monsters is both entertaining and educational, pretty much what you want from a tv show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 

All those points are a matter of opinion.


----------



## kirk (20 Oct 2013)

Oldbloke totally disagree with your comment I'm afraid apart fromMick Brown he's a nice guy. If you had said what you were saying about Matt Hayes I'd of agreed totally I' met him I cannot write what I told him to do when I met him on the river severn and started telling me how to fish and that he's a pro blah blah etc what a boring guy he is.  anyway I've caught baby shrimp with my bare hands....... I've also dropped them on them floor


----------



## NatureBoy (20 Oct 2013)

has he gone fishing for the Lambton worm yet?


----------



## oldbloke (20 Oct 2013)

kirk said:


> Oldbloke totally disagree with your comment I'm afraid apart fromMick Brown he's a nice guy. If you had said what you were saying about Matt Hayes I'd of agreed totally I' met him I cannot write what I told him to do when I met him on the river severn and started telling me how to fish and that he's a pro blah blah etc what a boring guy he is. anyway I've caught baby shrimp with my bare hands....... I've also dropped them on them floor


 
The fish dropping was about Wilson who seemed to make a habit of it...too busy showing off.
I know a couple of guys who knew him.....and how other anglers were employed to hook the fish for him.
I can't say too much cos I leave the filter guard off............


----------



## foxfish (20 Oct 2013)

You guys should watch ... Mullet the Movie (about 1984) - Big Bold Ballans (around 1985) & the 1987 Fresh Water Wold championships.. as they featured the very best every fishing program star


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (20 Oct 2013)

Oldbloke does have valid opinions, I'm much the same, I'm lucky to have reached a certain level of match fishing for course fish where I'm shoulder to shoulder with some of the country's finest anglers, we all respect the fish and surroundings we are lucky to visit, the likes if Darren Cox, Steve Ringer, and all the guys on my south west circuit are all what I would class anglers in my specific side of the hobby/sport, John Wilson, Matt Hayes etc are to me just tv personalities lucky to be able to travel and fish places which most people will never get the chance to do, Wilson does drop fish regularly and then laugh it off, I'd be just as happy to catch a single 2 oz roach in the middle of winter as a 300lb match winning net of carp in the summer, it's all fishing to me. I do enjoy river monsters though as Mr Wade does let me see more of the world from the comfort of my own sofa 

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Oct 2013)

Have seen the whole series! worth the watch imo! A little over done but a nice watch for the specimens!


----------



## kirk (20 Oct 2013)

As long as your Out doing what you enjoy taking in the wild life scenery who cares if you catch Or not. It's the robin sat on your Bait pot next to you or the king Fisher sitting on your Rod, the creeping mist the early morning boaters waving back at you as they go past.  the reasons why I love fishing it gets me out doors all weather's,whever waiting for a screamer or trotting a worm it's all fishing. it's nice that so many of you have an interest in such a great passtime even if most arnt over keen on the tv stars.


----------



## oldbloke (20 Oct 2013)

My main point was that that programme , like a lot of tv today is a lot of bugger all. Very little happens and what does is replayed over and over again, lots of night vision and whispering which normally results in.......yes, bugger all.
As for having to catch "monsters" to make fishing exciting, well if that's what it boiled down to I'd jack it in.


----------



## oldbloke (20 Oct 2013)

kirk said:


> As long as your Out doing what you enjoy taking in the wild life scenery who cares if you catch Or not. It's the robin sat on your Bait pot next to you or the king Fisher sitting on your Rod, the creeping mist the early morning boaters waving back at you as they go past.  the reasons why I love fishing it gets me out doors all weather's,whever waiting for a screamer or trotting a worm it's all fishing. it's nice that so many of you have an interest in such a great passtime even if most arnt over keen on the tv stars.


 
Amen.


----------



## kirk (20 Oct 2013)

oldbloke said:


> My main point was that that programme , like a lot of tv today is a lot of bugger all. Very little happens and what does is replayed over and over again, lots of night vision and whispering which normally results in.......yes, bugger all.
> As for having to catch "monsters" to make fishing exciting, well if that's what it boiled down to I'd jack it in.


   the bit about the night vision has almost made my wife and I wet ourselves with lafter   I almost packed it in but...............someone kindly robbed my shed taking my delkims Harrison's etc which I never replaced. I still fish but I'm not falling into the tackle trap. I say now the kits designed to catch the angler not the fish.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (20 Oct 2013)

oldbloke said:


> Amen.


Oh yes I work in an office all week, I'll think nothing of getting up at 5.30 on a Sunday morning drive for an hour in sub zero temperatures to watch the mist roll off the lakes at Viaducts in the Cary valley, I'll try and be the first one there, the paths have frost in the ground as I slowly take a walk round one of the lakes taking in the dawning day, its awesome the lake can be like a mill pond, spotting where the fish may be schoaled up planning my day ahead depending where I might draw
Breakfast next and the banter begins, the fishing is just a part of my day

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------

